# Highly Editing your Images, what's your take



## Rosy (Sep 28, 2013)

More and more I am seeing images being highly edited.  Not so much for exposure or corrective purposes but more for the 'different' look. Many photographers are getting hooked on Lightroom Presets and I ask you - is this the new norm?

Are any of your clients requesting this?  It seems just like this is the flavor of the month.  I tell my family/friends, "Will you be okay with them 5 years from now?"  I am wrong on this?


love to hear from you


----------



## paigew (Sep 28, 2013)

I edit certain ways depending on my vision for that specific shot/session. I don't generally do intense processing, but I think some people (and their clients) like that. I think if you are shooting/editing for to make yourself happy that is what is important. Will you be happy with them in  5 years? Maybe! Maybe you will be like "omg, what was I thinking!". Live and learn. 

Btw there is nothing wrong with lightroom presets. Anyone can make them, and they can look however you want (dramtic or clean editing) ! I use presets I created myself because it is way easier than adjusting every single photo separate. Especially if they are all taken in the same lighting/circumstance and they are to be edited the same.


----------



## Rosy (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you Paige.  I'm not trying to be contradictive. I too think that the images sometimes dictate the mode of editing.  I see it as artistic stamp on your work.  Thanks for your feedback

Are there any pre-sets you recommend for lightroom and photoshop?


----------



## kathyt (Sep 28, 2013)

I say do whatever you want with your images. If they are good, clients will come to you and buy. If they are bad, they won't. Don't compare yourself to others, and create your own identity.


----------



## Rosy (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks - appreciate your feedback!


----------



## paigew (Sep 28, 2013)

Rosy said:


> Thank you Paige.  I'm not trying to be contradictive. I too think that the images sometimes dictate the mode of editing.  I see it as artistic stamp on your work.  Thanks for your feedback
> 
> Are there any pre-sets you recommend for lightroom and photoshop?


I have actually never purchased presets  I can send you a couple of the ones I made if you want to try them out.


----------



## Rosy (Sep 28, 2013)

That would be awesome, I've downloaded free ones

my email is rosy1722@gmail.com


----------



## paigew (Sep 28, 2013)

On my way way to work! I'll email you tonight!


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2013)

I had limits as far as editing went, but was always up for exploring different ways to set up for a shoot. 
Making the image in the camera was a lot more satisfying than using post process image editing.
Plus, I was able to charge the client a premium, because the client saw all the extra work that went into making the image in the camera.

If a client wanted a look beyond what I was willing to put my name on, as an edit or as a shoot, I referred them to another photographer.
In other words, I was careful to maintain my brand.


----------



## baronmax (Sep 28, 2013)

I almost always edit my photos, because I shoot exclusively in RAW.  I just about always add more contrast (I love contrasty images) and a bit of sharpening.  The only ones I really go "over the top" with are cloud pictures and sometimes sunsets, because the camera rarely captures the scene with the exact same colors and contrast that I recall.  I've been told that my pictures have too much contrast, but I've also been told by others that they are great with the additional contrast, so I guess it's all about personal taste.  My taste just happens to be very black blacks, white whites and vibrant colors in-between.  

If I were shooting for someone other than myself, I probably wouldn't process my photos in the manner that I do, but currently I just do photography for fun and mostly for myself (and facebook).  If I get a paying job, I would definitely tone it down dramatically.  But the way I see it, they're MY photos.


----------

